# THE OLDEST FEMALE BODYBUILDER IN THE WORLD - SONIA FERRAZ - 67 YEARS OLD



## BODYBUILDINGBRA (Apr 24, 2010)

VIDEO:

http://www.bodybuildingbrazil.com.br/?pagina=video&id=44


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

sorry but women who bodybuild past 50 just look ****in wrong! lol


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

ryda said:


> sorry but women who bodybuild past 50 just look ****in wrong! lol


She is in fabulous condition for a 67 yr old!!!! How fcking disrespectful :ban:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Daz said:


> what are you on about she looks disgusting no two ways about it.


really you think??? go get a picture of an average 67 year old who doesn't train & see the difference


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

sorry but thats not how a 67 year old woman should look, same ways a 10 year old girl sould not look like that, and before you start

no am not one of tho's guys that thinks female body building is wrong, am actually a big fan of it but 67 lookin the way she does, sorry but NO jus no no no!!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

HOW should a 67yr old woman look, please explain :confused1:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Daz said:


> I cba i dont really collect pictures of 67 year old women...........just accept my opinion then get back to the kitchen lol.


erm.......... no


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Shes in awesome shape fair play to her :thumb:

Maybe you lads are jealous because she is in better shape? :lol:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

BODYBUILDINGBRA said:


> VIDEO:
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingbrazil.com.br/?pagina=video&id=44


Looks like H from steps in a bikini. :lol:

Good figure though. Fair play to her.


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

good on her. beats kniitting!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

looks good for 67...serious legs on her


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Daz said:


> I cba i dont really collect pictures of 67 year old women...........just accept my opinion then get back to the kitchen lol.


Oh no, here we go.............


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Linny said:


> HOW should a 67yr old woman look, please explain :confused1:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

dunno how old this pic is but shes 64 now and in 3 years time doubt she'll be lookin any different


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Guys, if youve nothing constructive to say then please dont post up BS like that

This is a bodybuilding site (mostly I know there are PL'rs etc) and anyone who gets on stage in condition earns my respect no matter whether they are 17 or 70.

In BB'ing terms she looks awesome and when taking her age into consideration, she looks unbelievably good


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

reported


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Daz and ryda you two need to grow up a bit you are on a bodybuiding forum.


----------



## THE LONESOME BOATMAN (Jan 20, 2010)

Linny said:


> She is in fabulous condition for a 67 yr old!!!! How fcking disrespectful :ban:


LOL Ban someone for having an opinion?


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

chrisj28 said:


> Daz and ryda you two need to grow up a bit you are on a bodybuiding forum.


x 2

I'm waiting for the mighty ban stick


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

she is in fantastic condition but ive gota laugh at him gettin reported there for saying what he thinks.it is an open forum after all.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

how can you ban someone for having an opinion???


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

RT10 said:


> LOL Ban someone for having an opinion?


erm no that's not what I meant 

Think it's a bit much to put it on a BB forum, what age is too old if you enjoy doing something?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Daz said:


> What did you mean then?


that it's out of order, IMO


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Daz said:


> Just say that then....hows he meant to know thats what you meant when you put a ban sign up!


Sorry Dad, my bad


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Daz said:


> Get a grip....if i get a ban for that its ridiculous.


Thank you for the advice Daz, I must have forgotten I didn't have a grip.

You won't get banned for this thread, more the sexism and distasteful comments.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Boring

Closed


----------

